# tumbling? and cleaning?



## Trying not to break it (Dec 28, 2005)

hi everyone, has anyone tumble embossed amber beers (1900 - 1920) or square 1/2 gal. mason  on high speed?  how much time would you spend cleaning a bottle that you would sell for $5.00.  any thoughts on this would be appreciated.  thanks rhona


----------



## capsoda (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Rohna, I've tumbled beer bottles on high but square bottles should be tumbled on the lowest speed possible to prevent breakage. I can polish multiple bottles so I put the less valuable ones in when I have an empty canister. Since the tumbler is running anyway it doesn't really cost anything.[]


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Dec 28, 2005)

i spend no time on cheap bottles. never tumble square.oval or figural bottles on fast.

 i do all mine round and others on slow anyway.

 rick


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Dec 28, 2005)

Well here comes my big splash in the pool, haha! I have put many you should not do that type of bottles on high speed... umbrella inks, rectangular meds, lower end flasks (including stoddard types) and even a warners a time or two, all have come out perfect... I have not broke one yet or have it come lose in the stopples. I am running seven canisters and have a good 4000+ bottles to do and want to" Git ER DONE.........."!!!! ( I WOULD NOT RECCOMEND IT UNLESS YOU PLAN ON A LOSS) Glass thickness and overall condition of the bottle is definetly a factor if you consider running higher speeds as are  bubbles, flash and potstones, they would definetly be on the probally dont do list. I have had a flash ( half moon shaped spall) pop out once, I was going to glue it back on but the tumbling action had reduced it by 50% if not more and smoothed it out like a tumbled stone! I ended up wet sanding the lip on that one a (yellow  blob top mug base Gahms beer) and it ended up looking like it had never had a flaw! But anyways back to the original dilemma...... I like to think it's my machine and my experiments and I want to be the best bottle cleaner I can be ,so I stroll off the beaten path and do things my way!  Please note I have confined most of these dont do actions to small to medium size bottle "copper weight" is a big factor.... Well thats my two cents worth...... [] Taz


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Dec 28, 2005)

taz do you feel you get more done on a high speed then a slow speed.
 I have done both and have found slow is best for all botles and jars. if everything goes good 8 days from heavy cut to polish. maybe 10 at most for do overs

 what does the fast speed tumbling do for a bottle that slow wont do?

 rick


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Rick, It cuts my time in half. I try not to go for the 110% polish if ya know what I mean. If the bottle had medium to light heavy haze and I can remove 80% I can resell it with that minimal haze and they look like a good old  unaltered bottle. The ones that go in my collection wellll another story! I agree a slow turn can tend to be more thorough, especially bottles with concave panels, seems like the copper tends to fall quicker and not get "slung" out like with higher rpm's I do like the burnish the "speed" gives it however... Taz


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 28, 2005)

hi warren, rick and taz, thanks for responding and your experience on tumbling.  my situation is i am going to participate in my 1st bottle show in march. i don't have any high $ bottles. i do have about 700 balt embossed beer bottles (1900-1920)  of these i have about 6 that should sell for more. i thought if i tumble these common bottles i could sell them for a little more.  the slow speed dosn't seem to do as well. i don't collect 1/2 gal masons, i though if i tumble them they might sell better.  i think they are only worth $5.  this is still a learning process for me, so tumbling the less valuble ones at this time is better.i am just running out of time to get them tumbled,  i can tumble 5 items at a time now. i quess i'm worried that i commited myself to this show and won't sell anything.  i am looking forward to it tho.  here is a pic of a storage area i'm fixing to store bottles in.  thanks again for the help,  rhona


----------



## wvbottlehead (Dec 30, 2005)

Rhona, go ahead and tumble the beers on fast speed - NOT the square masons. I don't much tumble for other people so I clean almost all my bottles, even my wife's cobalt window bottles. You'll figure out in good time whats worth it for you & whats not. Clean what you can & put the best on the table & the others under the table. You don't have to sell em' all to make some money. You can always put some out later on consignment or yard sales etc. Good Luck!


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 30, 2005)

hey wvbottlehead,  thanks so much for your thoughts and encouragement.  i needed that.  if i read your post every night,  i'll be alright.  thanks again,  rhona


----------



## wvbottlehead (Dec 31, 2005)

Also if you've got that many bottles I would assume alot of em are duplicates, try to clean as many of the different ones as possible then see what sells.

 Frank


----------



## dirtflicker (Jan 2, 2006)

anything round I will tumble at the higher RPMs...99% or the time they will come out looking great in a short period of time 2-3 days. any bottle that is not round should NEVER be tumbled at a high RMP or you will be taking pieces out of you canister.

 DF


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 5, 2006)

hi wvbottlehead and dirkflicker,  thanks for the information. i have been trying to sort out my bottles in doing so have found a few that have slight diff. from the rest. have lots of duplicates. here is a pic. of 4 i just finished, they are getting better. the 3 on the left where made by o.b. co. (1904-1905).  thanks again,    rhona


----------



## capsoda (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey Rhona, those are nice beers. Your doing a great job cleaning too. Don't you love tumbling[]


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice Work!


----------

